# Bach Rock?



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you know of any non-cheesy updates of classical pieces into a more modern idiom? Heavy metal Schubert, for example, or hip-hop Wagner? Or should I just not even go there? Got anything?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You mean, like Wendy Carlos, Switch on Bach?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Totenfeier said:


> Do you know of any non-cheesy updates of classical pieces into a more modern idiom? Heavy metal Schubert, for example, or hip-hop Wagner? Or should I just not even go there? Got anything?


The musical _Kismet_, first on the stage, then made into a film, used much music of Borodin carefully crafted into such songs as Stranger in Paradise; Baubles, Bangles and Beads, This Is My Beloved, etc. I have the original cast recording with Alfred Drake and others and play it often. Borodin fans will pick out the sources tunes right away.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There's plenty of these in progressive rock (ELP, Yes, Renaissance, Ekseption).

The ELP take on Mussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition is well known. Personally, I don't like it, but I found the heavy metal version of the piece by a band called Mekong Delta fun.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Billy Joel credits Beethoven as the co-writer of "This Night."
Paul Simon's melody for "American Tune" is shared with a Bach chorale used in "St. Matthew Passion." 
Greg Palmer's "I Believe in Father Christmas" incorporates music from the "Troika" portion of Sergei Prokofiev's "Lieutenant Kijé Suite."


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> The musical _Kismet_, first on the stage, then made into a film, used much music of Borodin carefully crafted into such songs as Stranger in Paradise; Baubles, Bangles and Beads, This Is My Beloved, etc. I have the original cast recording with Alfred Drake and others and play it often. Borodin fans will pick out the sources tunes right away.


The same team tackled Grieg with "Song of Norway." They tackled several others as well, including Rachmaninov, Johann Strauss and Villa-Lobos (working with the composer) with less success.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ray Manzarek, ex _Doors_, Carmina Burana:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Sting's Dowland:


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Here are some metal covers:

Epica's Dvorak's New World Symphony excerpt





A competing O Fortuna (by Therion) - Oddly, it seems to get less aggressive right when you would expect it to get more aggressive:





Hall of the Mountain King by Grieg (covered by Savatage)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Improbus said:


>


That's awesome to see this linked here. Anthony is a friend of mine. If you are into what you hear in the video, he has more stuff at a site called Make Weird Music.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Ray Manzarek, ex _Doors_, Carmina Burana:


Also this from the Doors






comes from the opera "The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny" by Kurt Weill and Bertolt Brecht. Here's a performance including Weill's wife, Lotte Lenya.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This is fun! Here is Bob Dylan singing Rachmaninoff, _Full Moon and Empty Arms_, lifted from the PC #2. Several people have sung this, including Sinatra. But Dylan??


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I've heard versions of both Beethoven's 5th and 9th symphonies during spinning classes. I would call them cheesy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I already spoke of this incredible lp here elsewhere:

Il Rovescio Della Medaglia "Contaminiazione"

Concept about a mad Scotsman who believes himself a reincarnation of Bach.


The best Italian prog lp.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks all; I've been away a few days. I'll check 'em out!


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I like Procol Harum's "A Whiter Shade of Pale" with it's Bach-inspired organ.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JohnD said:


> I like Procol Harum's "A Whiter Shade of Pale" with it's Bach-inspired organ.


YES!!! I love that!! Brings me back to my beach bum days when I would have that playing on my portable radio, as bikini after bikini paraded on by.


----------

